# No 3 point lift



## out4trout (May 13, 2007)

I just bought a used 4110 (253 hours). it came with the 46 back hoe and loader. i bought the 50" Kuhn tiller to mount on the back. yesterday i removed the hoe and attached the tiller to the tractor. for some reason the lift arms do not respond. i set the level and nothing happens. I shut off the tractor, fiddled with this and that...then it worked. i went up and down and up again...thought hey this is sweet, drove to the garden and set the tiller down and got to work. made my first pass, went to lift it and nothing. it has been coming in and out like that, but obviously it is not working properly. any ideas what i can do or check?
finally got it to go up again, drove it out of the garden and to a flat area. shut the tractor off with it up. literally 90 seconds later the tiller went to the ground. went down slow (2-3 second drop) but went down nonetheless. got it to go back up and sure enough once i shut it down 90 seconds later....it hit the ground again.
not sure what the problem is...


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum O4T! Glad you found us. When you removed the backhoe, did you remember to reconnect/couple the hydraulic pressure and return hoses that feed hydraulic power to the hoe from the tractor? If these hoses are left uncoupled, that part of the hydraulic circuit will have no return and cause problems.


----------



## out4trout (May 13, 2007)

yes it is connected


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Did you check the fluid level. You probably did but sometimes its the simple stuff ya know.


----------



## out4trout (May 13, 2007)

yep i know what you mean...but i did try to check all the "simple" stuff...and yeah the fluid was good...


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

I would think that the scavenge screen filter has collected debris.

I'm not too familiar with the 4110...but every Yanmar I've worked on and owned, usually have the filter inside the case at the end of the return line. All of the symptoms you've described sound as though it's time to drain the hydraulic fluid (JD303), remove the flange at the return line and clean the stainless steel fine mesh filter. Then replace with new fluid (and spin on filter if applicable).

You might be quite surprised at just how much 'junk' has accumulated on the internal filter. 

Good luck,

Mark


----------

